# So confused?!! What do I buy?!



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

I am about to buy a 20 gallon tank, but I want to know what I should buy to treat the water. There are so many products...and I don't know what to get or how to use them.

What is the best water conditioner and bacteria supplement to purchase? How often should I use them?

Water conditioner also has to be used during every water change, correct?

How about bacteria supplement? Do I have to add that in each time I change the water? Or should I dump the whole container when I first start and let nature take it's course....

How often do I have to put bacteria in the tank as it cycles, every 1, 7, 14th day?

I don't know the difference between tetra safestart and stresszyme...I'm trying to save a little money so I don't want to buy something expensive when I could have bought something just as good or better for a lower cost. 

So yea...if you could answer my questions and recommend water conditioner and bacteria supplement..oh and test kits (is API master the best?) that would be helpful!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Consensus amon aquarists is Seachem Prime is the water conditioner of choice.

As for bacteria additives, are you doing a fishless or fish-in cycle?

Test kit.... API Master Test Kit, hands down.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Prime is the best dechlorinator water treatment.Used properly (crrect measuring)it is the best priced product also.You use it everytime you use tap water.
Tetra safe start has had good reveiws also by many on this site.It is used(or only needs to be used) in the beginning of your set up to help cycle your tank quicker.
as with all products follow the directions.
I'll also suggest fishless cycling.Here's a link of how to do that.It will save alot of water changes and maybe a few fishies lives!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
And yes API liquid master kit.


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

fishless cycle probably. thanks


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

also, I plan on purchasing a Hagen Aquaclear 30 Filter. When you buy a filter, are you supposed to change media? I feel like you shouldn't because of the developed bacteria...but companies just sell stuff to make money. 

And what is a good heater for a 20 gallon? I am looking at a Jager


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

With a fishless cycle, do not use Safestart at the beginning of the cycle when you are adding ammonia. Safestart bacteria can't survive to colonize when ammonia is higher than 1 ppm. 

When you are nearing the end if the cycle and if you are having some minor ammonia readings, you can add Safestart to boost the bacteria counts. And I also add some when I slowly add a few fish until the tank is firmly established.... around a month after I started adding fish.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

PFeathre said:


> also, I plan on purchasing a Hagen Aquaclear 30 Filter. When you buy a filter, are you supposed to change media? I feel like you shouldn't because of the developed bacteria...but companies just sell stuff to make money.
> 
> And what is a good heater for a 20 gallon? I am looking at a Jager


You already have a filter with media cycling? Do not start with new media or you will lose the bacteria in your current filter.

And foe that size tank, I would highly recommend two filters, each rated for at least 20 gallons. On my 20, I run a pair of penguin 150s, each rated for 30 gallon tank.

That heater should be fine. I don't find a huge difference in reviews for most heater brands. I just stay away from a few.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Aquaclears are good filters.You should never need to change the bio media.The mechanicals should be able to be rinsed out when necessary.
Jagers are good heaters also I use aqueon pro(they're expensive at local fish store(lfs) but much cheaper{50%} online).
All dry goods can had for much cheaper online and some sites offer free shipping with purchase of $75-$100.


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

I haven't bought anything yet. I'm just planning it out


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

do you guys recommend any online fish-specific stores that sell stuff for a good price? I'm currently browsing amazon...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

kensfish,Drfosterandsmith,and pet mountain have some of the best prices.They all sell food also.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I never change my filter media! The only time I change anything is if it starting to deteriotate and fall apart. I only clean it, I clean my HOB once a month or so and my canisters every three months or so. I also wait until I do a water change. When I drain water into a bucket, I take my media and simply rinse it out. Then I have exactly 0 lost bacteria! With that said, the best way to help a new cycle is old filter media. When I start a new tank, I will take an old filter and run it on the new tank. If an extra filter isn't available I will simply take media from the old filter and ring it out into the new tank and put it in as part of my media in the filter. This makes the tank fish safe much much faster.

My vote is also for the Seachum Prime.

I think the AC30 would ok, but if you do only the one filter make sure you have biofilters e.i. porous rocks, live plants, driftwood. Bacteria will grow on these and help with the everyday cycle (nitrites/nitrates)


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome!! THANK YOU ALL SOOO MUCH!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

+1 on the Seachem Prime.

I'm a fan of AquaClear filters, and I would agree that two smaller filters (maybe two AC20's) would be ideal, because then you can change the media in one filter without compromising the entire bacteria colony. I'm running one AC50 on my ten gallon and haven't changed the filter media in 2 months.

Also, AquaBid is a great place to look for fish when you get around to stocking your tank.

And are you considering live plants at all? If so, you'll want to look into a nice light and some good substrate like Eco Complete, Floramax, or Fluorite.


----------



## PFeathre (Jul 22, 2012)

Yea, I am interested in live plants...but I don't know what substrate is best. I was originally looking at purchasing CaribSea black gravel...but I also plan on stocking my tank with some cory cats and I don't think that gravel is the safest option for them. 

Do you know what small gravel/sand is best for the cories and is a good plant substrate as well?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have always used smaller gravel with plants and corys. I do have caribsea sand in one of my tanks. But I am going to make that tank brackish soon. I do really like the sand though.


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

There are different types of water conditioner available in the market...
You will choose one of them according to your need... *rotating smile


----------

